# My poor, poor Tesla.



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

This thread is dedicated to Tesla, or "The Scientist". You may have read one of my many threads about him, he's the guy who bit off his caudal fin at the pet store. He was from petco, and he didn't really look to good at the store, but I got him anyway. He did great the first two days, all perky and happy. But, on the night of day four, he was super groggy and lethargic, wouldn't eat, and was laying on his Betta hammock not moving but still alive. This morning (day 5) I woke up to find him dead. Even though I only had him five days, it felt like a lifetime. It's not like I took poor care of him, had had a 2 gallon KK hospital tank to help his tail, which included a heater, thermometer, Betta hammock with wire removed, and java moss. His water was dosed with stress coat and prime and it was 78 degrees Fahrenheit. Tesla, you will be missed.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, no... I'm so sorry. You did the best you could, at least he was loved.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you. I think I'm going to take a break on getting new Bettas, and just focus on my current ones.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

im sorry for your loss.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry. At least he passed away in a nice warm, clean home, and not in some wretched cup.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I am so so sorry. He was a little survivor. S.I.P., Tesla. You will be missed. :BIGweepy:


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Swim In Peace Telsa.I remember reading about how you met him.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

S.I.P Telsa. He was a very beautiful fish, and he died in a great home. He had clean, warm water, tasty food, but most of all he had a great owner. ;-)


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Rubin for the drawing, and thank you randomcookie and paris38 for the kind words


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so sorry for your loss, you did all you could for him and you made his last days pleasant for him


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You're welcome, Saphira. I hope it helps.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

It does 

I'm feeling much better now, but I don't think I'll be getting anything from Petco anytime soon.


----------

